# Military Wives' Cookbook: 200 Years of Traditions, Recipes, and Remembrances



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

I was not a big history buff when I attended school, nor have I acquired an overwhelming passion for it in my adult life. The

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

